# So is HSU just the best period?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I have read thread after thread on subwoofers, for years in fact, I used to have a Mirage Omni S12 about four years ago. I liked it. But after using it for a few years (I bought it in 2005, sold it in 2008). It started to fatigue my ears, if that makes sense. At first I really liked it because it would shake the house, and I had never heard or felt that before.

So, now I can buy another sub, I am looking at the HSU STF-2. I want the house to shake, but I am looking for the "tight" bass. Whatever it is that you call it when it doesn't sound boomy. Not just loud and shaky. Maybe that Mirage just needed the "subdude," I have no idea.

All I read about is the hsu, hsu, how it beats svs, psb, and so on.

Is all that hsu on the Internet true? Is that really the best on earth? It's the best word of mouth I think. Am I always going to be missing something unless I get the famous hsu?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

To say any one sub is the hands down best sub is a completely subjective statement. HSU, from what I understand, are very good subs and people appear to enjoy them but then I have talked to others that would not touch them. Personally I have a lot of love for SVS and Chase subs as well as KREISEL and PSA so the main thing to do is get out there and listen to some different subs and see what it is that appeals to you.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> To say any one sub is the hands down best sub is a completely subjective statement. HSU, from what I understand, are very good subs and people appear to enjoy them but then I have talked to others that would not touch them. Personally I have a lot of love for SVS and Chase subs as well as KREISEL and PSA so the main thing to do is get out there and listen to some different subs and see what it is that appeals to you.


+1 - it is just like speakers. Completely subjective as each person's tastes are different.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

All I know is they have more Internet talk than anything I've seen.

There's not much in Atlanta that I can go hear.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

goodears said:


> All I know is they have more Internet talk than anything I've seen.
> 
> There's not much in Atlanta that I can go hear.


Most of the better subs are available only through Internet direct so listening firsthand will be tough.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Do all subs hurt your ears? I mean I know that anything turned up too loud can, but like brightness can hurt so can some subs. I don't know if anyone else experiences this.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

goodears said:


> Do all subs hurt your ears? I mean I know that anything turned up too loud can, but like brightness can hurt so can some subs. I don't know if anyone else experiences this.


A good sub that is properly dialed in shouldn't hurt yours ears. Maybe kick you in the chest and take your breath away.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

For me, the biggest upgrade I've ever had in a subwoofer was room equalization, period. I have built several custom subwoofers with good performance but, until I had performed equalization, they were all extremely boomy. The issue is that the interaction of the subwoofer with your room will tend to dominate the response, regardless of how well the sub is engineered. The biggest favor I ever did myself was to invest in a measurement and eq system and learn to use it. I believe that most all of the subwoofers mentioned in this thread would perform admirably given a proper eq (or extensive room treatment).


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

HSU makes very nice subs. Are they the best, period? No. But, that being said, I think if you buy one... VTF-2 and up... and get it properly dialed in, you're going to be one happy customer.

I would be willing to say that HSU legitimately gives you huge bang for the buck. Not that there isn't others out there that do the same.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

vann_d said:


> For me, the biggest upgrade I've ever had in a subwoofer was room equalization, period. I have built several custom subwoofers with good performance but, until I had performed equalization, they were all extremely boomy. The issue is that the interaction of the subwoofer with your room will tend to dominate the response, regardless of how well the sub is engineered. The biggest favor I ever did myself was to invest in a measurement and eq system and learn to use it. I believe that most all of the subwoofers mentioned in this thread would perform admirably given a proper eq (or extensive room treatment).


This is the best Home Audio Subwoofer subforum post in a long time. 

Thanks for that, vann_d.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of competent subs out there. Any recommended in this thread thus far, and a few that haven't been are in the 90 percentile range. Seriously.

Get one of these (or better yet, two) that fits your budget best. Let your AVR provide room correction, or add it on yourself. That will push you into the 95 percentile or better range.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ Couldn't agree more. I installed my 2 new PSAs about 1.5 months ago... despite using REW to figure out the best room placement, they still sounded bloated. Once I EQ-ed them with my BFD in conjunction with REW? It was like I had purchased two new subs AGAIN. They really tightened up... it's really amazing how well it works.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I echo the thoughts about EQ and would add that room treatment (large bass traps) should seriously be considered in conjunction with EQ. Especially if you find a very deep room-induced null, cause you can't EQ that out . . .

I haven't seen any mention of Rythmik subs so I will throw that out there as another ID company to consider. There are those that think Rythmik has the "tightest" sound around. I'm convinced enough that it is the direction I will be heading with my next sub purchase.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

I purchased the vtf-2 just a couple of months ago and couldn't be happier. I upgraded from a cheap Polk Audio sub and the difference is quite unbelievable! I do realize now that Polk, while they make good speakers, subs, not so much. The HSU is amazing.


----------



## Qent (Mar 1, 2013)

I've not heard the vtf-2. I've heard both the outlaw lfm-1 ex and hsu vtf3.4 which people claim they are supposedly "identical". But after comparing them side by side I personally find the Hsu sounds a little smoother and tighter. :huh:


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is the link 
http://hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html 
It's not hsu's top of the line, but I have been very happy with it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> A good sub that is properly dialed in shouldn't hurt yours ears. Maybe kick you in the chest and take your breath away.


That's true about the kick in the chest. Although while it should not hurt your ears you will feel the pressurization in the ears. To some they consider that hurting the ears.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

JBrax said:


> A good sub that is properly dialed in shouldn't hurt yours ears. Maybe kick you in the chest and take your breath away.


Well said,I have a vtf3 mk4 and have been well satisfied by this beast,now is there a better sub out there? Maybe, many factors constitute a good sub,design build quality customer support and bang for your buck.its tuff deciding I was in your shoes last year.i can tell you one thing for sure HTS is the best forum and you won't get steered wrong. Best of luck


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

goodears said:


> I have read thread after thread on subwoofers, for years in fact, I used to have a Mirage Omni S12 about four years ago. I liked it. But after using it for a few years (I bought it in 2005, sold it in 2008). It started to fatigue my ears, if that makes sense. At first I really liked it because it would shake the house, and I had never heard or felt that before.
> 
> So, now I can buy another sub, I am looking at the HSU STF-2. I want the house to shake, but I am looking for the "tight" bass. Whatever it is that you call it when it doesn't sound boomy. Not just loud and shaky. Maybe that Mirage just needed the "subdude," I have no idea.
> 
> ...


You seem young and very little knowledge regarding subs. ( we all start somewhere)

Hsu makes great subs, so do a few other ID companies. I don't know where you did your reading but you've been misinformed.

btw, I do own a pair of Hsu VTF-15Hs and I don't think there is anything better at their price point. There other subs that are as nice or better as your budget grows.

You want to shake your house. First you need to define your budget and figure out your space in cubic feet. That will give you basis for hitting your "House shaking" goal.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, please remember that some folks use the term "shaking the house" liberally. Vibrating the door to the HT, or rattling the windows in the HT may qualify for that term for some. It will take multiple subs to shake the whole house, assuming that is really what you want to do (and are willing to accept possible structural damage)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> Also, please remember that some folks use the term "shaking the house" liberally. Vibrating the door to the HT, or rattling the windows in the HT may qualify for that term for some. It will take multiple subs to shake the whole house, assuming that is really what you want to do (and are willing to accept possible structural damage)


I hear you! Personally I see no point in literally shaking the house. Especially for movies you want clean tight bass. The film should bee seen how it was intended to be seen without having to do structure repairs. Just my two cents!


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

i have been very happy with my HSU VTF-15H for the money I doubt I could have done better.


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> Also, please remember that some folks use the term "shaking the house" liberally. Vibrating the door to the HT, or rattling the windows in the HT may qualify for that term for some. It will take multiple subs to shake the whole house, assuming that is really what you want to do (and are willing to accept possible structural damage)


Depending on the size of the house a pair of OS might just do that.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hsu makes a nice product for the price points they have picked.
There are very few dissatisfied Hsu customers.
Hsu customers can be very ornery if a review does not enthusiastically endorse their chosen model.
Hsu has been in business for a long time and you never hear a peep about product being unavailable or on back order, so they are a safe bet to. Buy from.
I would shoot for the VTF-2, it goes on sale pretty regularly and it should meet your needs for a very long time.


----------

